# So Angry & Tired



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So we get up this morning and our roommate proceeds to tell us that she had been walking down to the grocery store last night to meet her daughter, why she didn't pick her up here is beyond me, except the fact that is was midnight and we live in the worst neighborhood in Austin. Men are forever pulling up next to her to ask her "how much", yes prostituion is bug here in the area. 

ANywayz she tells us that she got robbed at gunpoint, the guy jumped out of his car and stuck a gun in her face and demanded her purse, she looked at him for a minute and said "excuse me" and he cocked the hammer and demanded her purse again. SO she gave it to him. It had her/our house keys and her planner and a few other things but thank goodness nothing of importance and she was NOT hurt.

I hate living in this neighborhood and I hate the fact that we can't even walk to the grocery store with out soemthing like this happening. SHe called the police but nothing will prolly ever come of it. She's a bit shaken up but not hurt and I am happy she is safe.



SOrry just thought I'd vent for a sec...


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's terrible! If only you could find a pet friendly place in a different part of town. I'm sorry she got mugged and HOPE that the police do something to get the guy. I would definitely change the locks though if he's got the keys...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ugh, what is this world coming to. With the way the economy is going, more people are desperate, and things like this will only get worse and more frequent. I walk Lady at about 8pm, and I live in an ok area, but I still worry, and take nothing of value with me.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes we will be changing th elocks tonight. B/f is stopping on his way home from work to pick them up. We want to move to the country and be done with it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

FC - I just coulnd't believe she was walking at midnight in this neighborhood. I don't walk around out here after dark period, even if Phoenix is with me. lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow that sucks huh...glad she's ok.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that when i would have pulled out my little beuty and pointed it at his face! ne way eah i know how you feel one night three houses got robbed the robbers all in black tied failies together and beat the oldest males while they were tied up i know someone with a big red knot on his cheek cuz he got pistol whipped i personally think if there is more then one grown man in the house they should feel embarrassed for giving in and getten a beat down at least fight back! i got baseball bats and all sorts of knives in my home i will not go down without a fight i dont care if they were three men a goo swing with a loui ville slugger can put someone out! i have been acting extra careful after that this wuz only 2 nights ago!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

that is so lame... ur sister did the right thing tho... not matter what if someone has a gun, just do what they say.i have seen too many bad things happen to ppl becuz of their pride. give ur sis a hug for me, and tell her NOT TO WALK AROUND AT MIDNIGHT.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats how I think if your brave enough to break into my home with my daughters and wife sleeping you're probably not going to leave of your own free will. I'd rather die fighting than be at the mercy of some desperate thug.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I would say it is definatly time for a move.

May I recommend Idaho, I don't even lock my house half the time.

I'm glad she is okay though, that would be really scarey!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> Thats how I think if your brave enough to break into my home with my daughters and wife sleeping you're probably not going to leave of your own free will. I'd rather die fighting than be at the mercy of some desperate thug.


ahha im the same way.... i ahve tooo much pride to let something happen ahhahaa,* BUT *its still important to preach it to people that will listen ya know lol

i give good advice, but i have trouble takin it mself.... god i sound like a hypocrit:hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> Wow that sucks huh...glad she's ok.


I'm glad she's ok too. 



hell no they wont go said:


> that when i would have pulled out my little beuty and pointed it at his face! ne way eah i know how you feel one night three houses got robbed the robbers all in black tied failies together and beat the oldest males while they were tied up i know someone with a big red knot on his cheek cuz he got pistol whipped i personally think if there is more then one grown man in the house they should feel embarrassed for giving in and getten a beat down at least fight back! i got baseball bats and all sorts of knives in my home i will not go down without a fight i dont care if they were three men a goo swing with a loui ville slugger can put someone out! i have been acting extra careful after that this wuz only 2 nights ago!


well we have lived in this area for like 4 years now and she does this all the time, if you knew my roommate, you wouldn know it is out of context for her to just give up. But I'm glad she did. Be careful.



LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> that is so lame... ur sister did the right thing tho... not matter what if someone has a gun, just do what they say.i have seen too many bad things happen to ppl becuz of their pride. give ur sis a hug for me, and tell her NOT TO WALK AROUND AT MIDNIGHT.


SHe says thanks for the hug and says that she will NOt be going out that late at night again.



Ninja Monk3y said:


> Thats how I think if your brave enough to break into my home with my daughters and wife sleeping you're probably not going to leave of your own free will. I'd rather die fighting than be at the mercy of some desperate thug.


You have to be brave to come into my home, lol



BedlamBully said:


> I would say it is definatly time for a move.
> 
> May I recommend Idaho, I don't even lock my house half the time.
> 
> I'm glad she is okay though, that would be really scarey!


You know someone else was just telling me about Idaho today. Might have to look into that. omg it gets cold up there. My azz needs to gain some weight, lol



LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahha im the same way.... i ahve tooo much pride to let something happen ahhahaa,* BUT *its still important to preach it to people that will listen ya know lol
> 
> i give good advice, but i have trouble takin it mself.... god i sound like a hypocrit:hammer:


hehe you sound like me.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Am so sorry for that drama. I am glad your sister is safe.....very gald she is safe, but what was she doing walking around at midnight? Bless her heart


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry this happened and I'm glad your sister is safe.

Sometimes, the hardest part is knowing when to just give in and walk away. I like to run my mouth. I hope I would be strong enough to do what she did. I never have more than, like, $20 on me in cash. I wouldn't be willing to die for that.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is horrible. I'm so glad that she is okay.

I love where I live. We don't ever lock the doors.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is horrible. I'm so glad that she is okay.
> 
> I love where I live. We don't ever lock the doors.


now that is what i call life if there is no need to lock the doors you must live in a real nice area.


----------

